# Sticky  Looking for work?



## UWN admin

These are tough times, and if you're looking for work, please feel free to make a post in this thread to tell us what kind of job you're looking for. We've all been there at one point or another, so good luck with the search!


----------



## MeanGene

My son is 22 years old and just got layed off from a yard maintenance job and is desperately seeking anything he can get right now. Especially since he just purchased a new car 3 months ago. He has worked in auto sales a bit and also spent some time with a glass company installing windows and glass in buildings. He picks stuff up pretty quick and is pretty darned smart. Any help or tips will be greatly appreciated. Thank You.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

MeanGene said:


> My son is 22 years old and just got layed off from a yard maintenance job and is desperately seeking anything he can get right now. Especially since he just purchased a new car 3 months ago. He has worked in auto sales a bit and also spent some time with a glass company installing windows and glass in buildings. He picks stuff up pretty quick and is pretty darned smart. Any help or tips will be greatly appreciated. Thank You.


I know of an apartment complex looking for a Maintenance tech. Get a hold of me if you think this may work.

I'm looking for anyone who needs anything pained. House, deck, Exterior of house. I'm really slow right now, so my prices may be cheaper than you think. No job to big or small. I work from ogden to orem, Tooele, To park city.


----------



## Artoxx

I have mentioned it before elsewhere, but I will now post it here.

I have been out of work since October 2008, and aparently that is not going to change anytime soon on my own.  
I have over 1000 resumes and online applications out along with dozens of paper apps, and have had exactly 2 emails (thanks but no thanks), 4 phone calls, 2 of which was someone askng ME if I knew anyone with MORE experience than I had, so they could hire THEM, instead of me. :roll: 
And 2 of which resulted in interviews which as of this date have not resulted in job offers, or anything else.  

I have a class A CDL license with no endorsements except airbrakes, 10+ years of class B experience and about 1 year of class A. (no OTR exp.)
Some heavy equipment experience; Front end loaders, skid steers, some back hoe. Roller compactor.
Nearly 20 years of forklift experience, all types, all environments.
Warehouse, shipping, and related.
Can swing a hammer and operate a saw without removing any random body parts, and am also pretty decent with a computer. :| 

Any suggetions will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## elkaholic226

I know direct t.v hires alot of people. I worked there for awhile 2yrs ago. i was bringing home about a $1000 bucks a week Just install recievers & dishes. it was easy to do (sometimes) and it pays more if you had your own vehicle. good luck to everyone.


----------



## Greenhead 2

Artoxx, PM me I might be able to do something for you. Go to the DMV and add doubles and triples to your license and I'll have you a job on Tuesday


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt

The company I work for is looking for a CDL driver.Must have tank and hazmat endorsements.PM me for contact information.


----------



## coydogg

I just got laid off last week. I am now a married father of 3 little girls lookin for work. I specialize in big timber constuction: gazebos, pergolas, arbors, trellis, lattice, log work. I also do framing, decks, and finish carpentry. I had my own company last summer but do to the economic situation I didnt renew my license this year. Check out this website: http://kctimbersmithing.blogspot.com/ . That is just some pictures of some jobs I did last summer and it shows the quality and standard of my work. So if any of you guys know of someone that needs a qualified guy or someone that needs something built let me know!


----------



## .45

Nice craftsmanship coydogg !! 8) 

Pm on the way..


----------



## coydogg

Why thanks for the compliment. Timber construction is what I love and take a lot of pride in doing it. I have a ton more jobs I have done that I need to have my wife put on the blogspot. I also built almost everything you see that comes from Utah Timber Frame and Mountain View Timbers. If you are ever driving north on I 15 coming from Utah county take a glance at the timber structure I built in a nursery just north of the Game Processing sign. That thing was fun.


----------



## coolgunnings

I am a general contractor/handyman. Due to the economic situation work has come to a standstill. I am currently looking for work and or a job. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## MeanGene

OK I'm pretty lucky to still have a job but it's gettin scary now days. My wife just got laid off last monday. She has warehouse experience as well as shipping and recieving. Anything anyone knows about would be very appreciated. OH by the way I guess it won't be too bad if she is off for a short while, heck the yard and house are in better shape than they have been for a while now, LOL :lol: Thanks


----------



## East_Fork

Here are some places to look for work. I work for the gov. and it aint all that bad.

http://www.usajobs.gov/

and also:

http://www.studentjobs.gov/

Dallan


----------



## Shep

We just opened up 2 new Software Engineer positions at my work. Feel free to contact me for details, I'd love to help out anyone I can. We have been adding a couple of additional IT positions seems like at least every other month, which is great during these economic times to know that we are trying to expand our business and growing. Again, great opportunity to work for a great company with great benefits.


----------



## Bo0YaA

I was out of work for the last 3 months up until yesterday where I had to accept a job making 1/3 what I'm used to. I have 15 years experience in sales covering most of the western United States.

If anybody is in need of a good salesman let me know and what it is you would like me to sell.


----------



## orvis1

Bo0YaA said:


> I was out of work for the last 3 months up until yesterday where I had to accept a job making 1/3 what I'm used to. I have 15 years experience in sales covering most of the western United States.
> 
> If anybody is in need of a good salesman let me know and what it is you would like me to sell.


Yikes! If I keep selling the way I have been this month you might get my job... Sorry to hear about the loss of income..


----------



## Artoxx

saltlakecityhelpwanted.com had some sales positions open earlier this week that looked pretty good to ME. Not sure how they would look to you, but I don't have enough sales experience to meet their requirements, so I am no competition for them.


----------



## IDfishinUT

As I was coming back from Idaho this morning, I saw 2 Schwans ice cream trucks with signs saying they were hiring, if anyone is interested


----------



## .45

IDfishinUT said:


> As I was coming back from Idaho this morning, I saw 2 Schwans ice cream trucks with signs saying they were hiring, if anyone is interested


Go for it *Artoxx !!!!!*

Save all the chocolate for me !! :wink:


----------



## Artoxx

:lol: 
I actually talked to them, they are not willing to guarantee any kind of income whatsoever, and claim that you MIGHT be making good money in 3-5 months, but until that time it is tight at best. Being less than 2 weeks from the auction date of my house. That would be ironic indeed to find a job and not have a place to live to go to work from.
If they had been willing to guarantee an income, that would have allowed me to get the bank to work with me. Without it, I am still homeless as soon as they say so.


----------



## Sprig Kennels

Petersen said:


> These are tough times, and if you're looking for work, please feel free to make a post in this thread to tell us what kind of job you're looking for. We've all been there at one point or another, so good luck with the search!


Now that is what it is all about. 8) That is an awesome idea. in this economy we all need to pull together and help when we can. i wish i knew of a place that is hiring to help out but there isnt much up here in box elder county.


----------



## pkred

I work @ L-3 comm near the airport. Check the internet we are hirring all the time. If you do apply please put in my info 

Clint Young


----------



## bigdaddyx4

If anyone is looking for work in Cache Valley and has experience in Industrial Maintenance or with programming/PLCs, let me know. I might be able to help you out. I know we are looking for a couple of guys.


----------



## deadicatedweim

I got laid off and I've been having trouble finding work again. I live in Utah County and will commute if necessary. I'm available to work asap. Thanks


----------



## toomeymd

Former military so I understand punctuality and loyalty. I have construction skills, tile, finish, painting, sheetrock. I can shoot a gun **** well, and teach others. I was a certified CQB instructor, served overseas in Iraq, and many other places. I can run a computer, numerous applications, and can sell just about anything. I have a wife and 2 daughters. Looking for anything that pays enough to at least make the bills. I live in Orem (UT county) so commuting to SLC is ok as long as I still have a paycheck after gas. If you know of work or are hiring I would appreciate it.

Thanks,
Toomey
801-638-2342


----------



## hoghunter011583

I'm going to be booking clients for snow removal of driveways and sidewalks.
I'm charging $150.00 per month.
I can only book 20 people, Davis county only.
PM me if any of you are interested!!!
Thanks
Charley


----------



## YoteBusta

Im a 20 year old guy who is laid off from salt lake county carpenter shop, i love to hunt fish and shoot im really good at working on guns, if anyone knows of any jobs out there i will be willing to travel about 30 miles from riverton, ut so any jobs let me know thanks, [email protected]


----------



## MeanGene

I am working with a company that is always looking for people that want some part or full time work. Must be atleast 18 and pass a background check. If your interested in looking into what we do PM me a number and I'll call you and invite you to a company meeting. They are held wednesdays at 7:00 pm in taylorsville. I would love to take you and show you what we do, and what you can do to change your life and other's for the better.


----------



## CANTSHOOT

Hi, I am 25 and been unemployed for a couple months and want to get back to solid work. I have retail, food and warehouse experience. Worked two years at ken garff in the parts department. Willing to just about anything, just want to be able to pay the bills. Can travel from box elder county down through davis county. Currently living in Roy. Have knowledge in basic automotive and also some computer use. If any one out there knows of anything it would be much aprreciated. Thanks for your time, Robert.


----------



## Gumbo

MeanGene said:


> I am working with a company that is always looking for people that want some part or full time work. Must be atleast 18 and pass a background check. If your interested in looking into what we do PM me a number and I'll call you and invite you to a company meeting. They are held wednesdays at 7:00 pm in taylorsville. I would love to take you and show you what we do, and what you can do to change your life and other's for the better.


Why can't you be forthright and just say what you're looking for? Unless you're selling Amway.


----------



## CANTSHOOT

Cuz that's how they role. I ended up at a meeting in the ogden area and its a great company. Gonna join up myself. If any one questions it they should take an hour and hit a company meeting. Thanks mean gene for the encouraging word, helped me make up my mind.


----------



## MeanGene

Ya no problem. Hope you do well. Most people in my office that have been doing it for 12-18 months are 6 figure income earners now and were in the mid 5's. Gumbo sorry your one of those that are afraid of new things behind curtain #3. It's not AMWAY nor MLM. Apparently you sell AMWAY and never became successful at it. To bad you tried the wrong thing at the wrong time.


----------



## Huge29

MeanGene said:


> Ya no problem. Hope you do well. Most people in my office that have been doing it for 12-18 months are 6 figure income earners now and were in the mid 5's. Gumbo sorry your one of those that are afraid of new things behind curtain #3. It's not AMWAY nor MLM. Apparently you sell AMWAY and never became successful at it. To bad you tried the wrong thing at the wrong time.


I think it is a fair question; now that we know what it is not, what is it? Is it secret?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Please let it be selling ladies novelty items!!! I've got my eye on this 50cc kick start model with a petroleum jelly head...


----------



## guner

Hey fixed isnt that the one you need your class C permit to operate?


----------



## MeanGene

Huge29 said:


> MeanGene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya no problem. Hope you do well. Most people in my office that have been doing it for 12-18 months are 6 figure income earners now and were in the mid 5's. Gumbo sorry your one of those that are afraid of new things behind curtain #3. It's not AMWAY nor MLM. Apparently you sell AMWAY and never became successful at it. To bad you tried the wrong thing at the wrong time.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is a fair question; now that we know what it is not, what is it? Is it secret?
Click to expand...

No not secret. We just don't advertise. It is Primerica Financial Services. We do things on a personal basis and don't bother advertising and this has worked extremely well for us.


----------



## .45

MeanGene said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeanGene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya no problem. Hope you do well. Most people in my office that have been doing it for 12-18 months are 6 figure income earners now and were in the mid 5's. Gumbo sorry your one of those that are afraid of new things behind curtain #3. It's not AMWAY nor MLM. Apparently you sell AMWAY and never became successful at it. To bad you tried the wrong thing at the wrong time.
> 
> 
> 
> *I think it is a fair question; now that we know what it is not, what is it? Is it secret*?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No not secret. We just don't advertise. It is Primerica Financial Services. We do things on a personal basis and don't bother advertising and this has worked extremely well for us.
Click to expand...

I think the fair question should be directed to MeanGene in a PM. The man says he has income opportunities, if people are interested, they should take the time to ask the man in private, and not attempt to insult his goodwill on a public forum.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

So does that company sell novelty item? :lol:


----------



## LOUISIANA BOY

*Re: Looking for work? new dad needs work badly*

I have good friend that was just laid off and has a newborn and wife at home. He has over 15 years of experience in heating and ac work. He has applied all over the valley and no luck. Home depot and Costco even want call him back. He can install furnaces and does a lot of handy work at homes. Please let me know if yall know anything thank you


----------



## proutdoors

.45 said:


> I think the fair question should be directed to MeanGene in a PM. The man says he has income opportunities, if people are interested, they should take the time to ask the man in private, and not attempt to insult his goodwill on a public forum.


Which I did, and his replies were polite/open/informative. Thanks again MeneGene! 8)


----------



## .45

*Re: Looking for work? new dad needs work badly*



> I have good friend that was just laid off and has a newborn and wife at home. He has over 15 years of experience in heating and ac work. He has applied all over the valley and no luck. Home depot and Costco even want call him back. He can install furnaces and does a lot of handy work at homes. Please let me know if yall know anything thank you


PM sent LOUISIANA BOY


----------



## Bhilly81

i am a framer and i just got 3 to 4 weeks off work and i would like to try to find something to fill the time with as well as earn some cash as im not eligible for unemployment so i have no income coming in right now i have 5 years experiance and i could do anything from finishing a basement to sheds and decks feel free to pm me if you need some work done and we can work something out or even a possible trade for some other items as well so please feel free to get in touch with me


----------



## Bax*

Hey guys,

I am posting this for my wife. She has been out of work since late July, and hasnt been able to find anything other than jobs that pay less than unemployment at this point.

She has a bachelors degree and has spent the last 5 years working in an office environment with truckers as a dispatcher. 

She is open to most anything but would prefer something that paid $30k+ a year. 

If any of you have any suggestions, PLEASE let me know

Thanks guys


----------



## one hunting fool

i am looking for companies that need someone to do there billing and invoicing for them. I started a company that does this from home and saves the company the cost of benifits and Idle time. if anyone knows a company that needs someone but just can not afford to pay a full or part time person we charge just for the work being done. no contract fees.. check us out at www.araprofessionalservices.com


----------



## bossloader

I realy could use a job i have two part time jobs now but still cant earn enough $$$ i can do most anything and i am in school for computer networking so if ANYONE needs a hard worker and a quick learner please let me know.


----------



## jason411

Im looking for odds and ends things to do or maybe even a part time job? I can do just about anything and if i cant do it, i can learn real fast! Working on furthering my education so i cant work a full time job at the moment. Please feelfree to hit me up if you have a big or small job around the house, shop, etc..

435-843-4498


----------



## k2muskie

Here's a link to some job offerings....

http://www.datc.edu/employers/job-board

Additionally Hill AFB has a program called Students Career Experience Program (SCEP)...here's the link to that.

http://www.datc.edu/employers/hill-air-force-base

Good luck and hope those of you out of work aren't out of work long.

:wink: :wink:


----------



## Bhilly81

i am a framer and i have been out of work for 3 weeks just looking to see if there is anyone out there that is in need for some work done around the house to fill in some time i am able to do decks and basements as well as a wide variaty of other things if you need it done dont hesitate to contact me


----------



## flydaddy834

I live in WEST Point and I have a washer that went out a month or 2 ago. I didnt bother getting it repaired since my wife had one in storage. Now its sitting in the garage if anyone would like to pick this up and either haul it to the dump or maybe even get it repaired... it just stoped spinning and its a maytag only about 6-7 years old. I would be willing to throw in 20.00 if someone lives local. PM me if someone would like to help me get this off my hands.


----------



## guner

All right people. With the Census all done, I am out of work and am wondering if anyone was any promising job's ? Have 12+ years of call center/Customer service Supervisor experience. Anyone Anyone Bueler Bueler

Thanks for any help
Wally


----------



## Loke

Well, with a missionary to support, I could use something in the afternoons and weekends. I've done construction work for 13 years, (cultured marble instalation, and shower glass instalation) and am now doing custodial work. Anything would help.


----------



## svmoose

I'm hunting for a job as well. I graduated this spring with a BS in Geography/GIS. Interviews are pretty slow so I thought I would throw this out. I fool around a bit with some web design. Nothing too fancy, but if anyone needs a website built let me know. I am always interested in trading services as well. PM me if interested. See some of my work at: http://www.highvalleydesign.com


----------



## jason411

I hear a company called IntegraCore in west valley is doing some hiring for order picking/ warehouse... Just something to check up on.


----------



## gitterdone81

My dad was just laid off - he has had a rough go for the last few years ever since the company he was working for got bought out. The next company up and moved to Hawaii - and he started at the bottom in construction just before the fall-out. Tried car sales, and has been an account rep within the construction industry for the last little while, but as most can attest that industry has been shrinking. He has nearly 30 years of account relationship experience as a sales guy. Any leads would be great.


----------



## Carrick

i am also looking for work , i am an it professional , have a sound knowledge of SEO and have very sound info on business listing . PM me for me e-mail address .


----------



## ruddy

*HVAC*

Looking for any HVAC companies that are hiring. I have 8 years as a residential installer and 1 year as a commercial installer. Thanks


----------



## JCR

My boyfriend was laid off about a month ago and has not been able to find work. He has very good computer skills and was a caller for Discover Card so he has experience there. He also used to work for the state in a filing position. He's trying to get a job so he can try going to college, so if you guys know of anyone hiring or need someone please PM me. He lives in tooele but is willing to drive to the salt lake valley to work.

Thanks,
JCR


----------



## nickpan

My dad got laid off from electrician company last spring, still looking for a job. He is VERY knowledgeable in the steel fabrication business. Worked for 13 years with steel revolving door manufacturer, started out as welder, then managed the steel shop, then was project manager for multi million dollar jobs. Did bidding and estimating for the Electrical contractor. Like i said he's very knowledgable in steel business and manufacturing. As well as sales and construction work. 

Please PM me if you've got anything


----------



## Bax*

The job search is on!

I just graduated from the U with a BS in Business Administration and am looking for most any position that is business related. I have been working for Comcast for the past 5 years as a consultant and have had a great time doing it. But unfortunately, there hasnt been much room for advancement. So I am hoping to find an opportunity to grow and learn in a new field. 

If anyone has any suggestions, I would be most appreciative and thankful.


----------



## Gee LeDouche

Good for you bax! Go get'em!


----------



## Bax*

Gee LeDouche said:


> Good for you bax! Go get'em!


Thanks Gee!

I'm a young punk, but I cant believe how much the job market has changed in the past 6 years! It is so impersonal. I always thought it would be wise to meet someone personally and hand them my resume and fill out an application personally.... my how times have changed!


----------



## justuspr

Hey guys, I have over 13 years in IT and Software Development and an MBA. I'm looking for Business Analyst and or Project Management Positions. Please let me know if you know of anything. justuspr -at- gmail -dot- com

Thanks
Justus


----------



## yanfeng

Some heavy equipment experience; Front end loaders, skid steers, some back hoe. Roller compactor.


----------



## jubal

My son is looking for work. He's been looking for a few months now with no success. His skills are mostly in the food industry, although he's done phone work (census etc.), and is very interested in learning woodworking. He's good on computers and is a really smart kid. He'll definitely be willing to start out at the lower end of the wage scale and work his way up.


----------



## guner

PM sent


----------



## UTEXPLORER

I found out about 3 months ago my current company is closing down next week. I have been diligently searching for a job in the IT sector and sales with no luck and very few interviews. This is the first time in my life I have ever had trouble finding a job and would appreciate any help/advice someone can offer. I have a strong background in sales/recruiting and have been enrolled in a Information Technology program for just under 2 years and have obtained my A+,Net+,Project +, and will have my Security + very soon. I am 30 years old, with a wife and one year old, my top priority is too provide for them.


----------



## manysteps

UTExplorer... My uncle called me about this one yesterday... I'm not looking for work, but maybe it's something you could consider.

http://www.utahjobfinder.com/Job/7837295


----------



## UTEXPLORER

Thanks I appreciate it!


----------



## Gumbo

UTEXPLORER said:


> I found out about 3 months ago my current company is closing down next week. I have been diligently searching for a job in the IT sector and sales with no luck and very few interviews. This is the first time in my life I have ever had trouble finding a job and would appreciate any help/advice someone can offer. I have a strong background in sales/recruiting and have been enrolled in a Information Technology program for just under 2 years and have obtained my A+,Net+,Project +, and will have my Security + very soon. I am 30 years old, with a wife and one year old, my top priority is too provide for them.


I'm hiring an afterhours technical support position. PM me your email address and I'll forward the job description. In fact, I might have some details in the Hiring thread.


----------



## UTEXPLORER

Thanks Gumbo, I had looked at your original post, but I assumed the position was filled, plus I wouldn't call my professional tech experience quite at the system administrator level, although that is the direction I am planning on heading and I feel I am competent in an admin role . I took a position with a company, about two weeks ago, in sales and it would be against my character to jump ship for a better opportunity without giving it a chance. I appreciate everyone's help from this board, I received a lot of good leads and I hope I am able to return the favor someday.


----------



## Gumbo

Glad to hear you found something.

I'm currently hiring for another L1 Customer Service position, swing shift. PM me for details.


----------



## Tuna On

Hey I will be looking for a job the beggining of November. Just wondering if anyone knew of anything.


----------



## wilky

I am looking to upgrade my Job to one that pays a little better I currently work in customer service and am willing to do anything i am ideally looking for around $10 a hr or better if anyone knows of anything it would be great
Many thanks 
Wilky


----------



## guner

Hey Wilky.... What area of valley do you live? After your PM I remembered a place in Sandy that might be hiring a couple reps, I am not sure of the details, but I believe they pay $13 and its 100% Phone Customer Service, no sales!


----------



## wilky

i am in west valley but i travel to sandy everyday i dont mind traveling as long it isnt to far


----------



## guner

PM sent...... good luck


----------



## BRL1

Looking for something part time. Evenings and possibly weekends. Would prefer in North Davis or Weber counties. Have experience in quality inspection, limited mechanic experience and have done commercial janitorial before. Just trying to stay ahead of the bills while the wife tries to get back to work after losing her job in November.
Thanks for any help.


----------



## hatuquack

I need to get my oldest son a job. He did a little hell raising in his early twenties which makes his job resume look like crap. He is a hard worker, I know because he worked for me when I owned a business (the recession did it in). We live in Morgan county, so it would be great if you had an opportunity in Weber or Davis county. Manual labor could get him on the right tract.


----------



## wilky

HI 
Anyone know of anywhere hiring that has benifits mainly health as i just found out i may be a dad and i dont have insurance and not on the best pay, really want a job with $9+ with helth i know its alot to ask but if anyone knows of anything please let me know you can PM me 
I will travel 15-20 miles from west valley 
Many Thanks 
Wilky


----------



## Cooky

Congratulations! I don’t have any current tips but watch the city, county and state job listings. They don’t pay great but have excellent benefits.
For anyone out there looking for a hand, this is a fine young man. 

Wilky, Tell a little more about yourself. I was impressed with your work history when we sat in the shop and talked.


----------



## WesternPDX

Does anyone know of any part time positions open in the Salt Lake Valley? Preferably in the morning during the week or on the weekend. I work starting at 2pm during the week, so I would need something that lets me off around 12 or 12:30 so I can get ready to go to my main job. My main job does not pay very well  and an additional part time job is needed to help me pay for fixing my car. I am very reliable and have a good work history (only called in sick 1 time in the last 8 years). If anyone knows of anything please PM me. Thanks


----------



## HunterDavid

I have been on here since inception, or pretty close to it, so I thougt it was about time I tried this "Looking for work" portion of the site. Long story short:

I have a Bachelors in Business Admin with a Major of Mangement. Don't laugh, but I am a police officer of almost 9 years now, making the exact same pay per hour as I did 4 years ago. That's right, no raises, cost of living, nothing for four years. I am, to say the least, UNDEREMPLOYED. The benefits are not what they were several years back and the costs for me and my family increase every year, although our income has not moved one bit. 
I would like to do something part time, or full time if they pay is good enough, that is business related. I would love to do sales if you know of anything with a high base plus commission. High base meaning $50k plus. I have seen alot of jobs out there with that criteria, but haven't been able to land anything yet. Besides being a cop, I have done financial planning for five years, managed a branch office for a broker/dealer with up to 25 employees at one time, and worked in a call center speaking French. I live in the SL Valley and couldn't sell my home if my life depended on it, so need to stay put for now. 
If anyone knows of any possible solutions for me, please send me a PM and I will most definately respond as quickly as possible. 

Thanks for the look!

HunterDavid


----------



## KennyC

Ok, heres the deal. I have a full time job but it is only Mon-Thurs. I would like pretty much any type of part time job so I can keep up on my toys and the bills till my wife finds work. The earliest she will be working is July because she has to take her state test for nursing and that is a heavty waiting list. If you got something let me know even if it is one day here and there. Anything is better than nothing.


----------



## JCR

Hey everyone, I recently got my EMT Basic certification and am looking for a part time job in addition to my full time EMT job up at Kennecott. I need the patient contact hours to apply for PA grad school in a few years, so I would love to find a part time job to pick up a few more hours. If anyone knows of a position open for an EMT Basic, that would be really great. Night and weekend shifts work best for me, but I'm willing to work it out. Any places like the event arenas or theme parks, or even if an outifitter is looking for an EMT for safety reasons, I'd be very interested. Thank you so much!


----------



## shwiggaman

Ok I'm gonna give this a shot to see if it produces anything solid. I have been unemployed for a year now and am running out of options I need work very badly preferably full time with benefits but will take most anything. I am state certified safety inspections Davis county emissions hunter plate brake tester certified as well as heavy duty truck/ trailer certifications for stemco wheel seals and haldex abs system. I have experience as a pipe layer with some light equipment operating bobcat little backhoe and front end loader. Welding with arc I'm proficient mig is very rusty as I never did it much in my last job. Also have experience as a banquet chef and line cook no food handlers permit right now though. I could keep rambling on about my experience but ill stop there for now if anyone is hiring or knows of someone or some company that is please let me know.


----------



## outdoorser

Last year I remember seeing a thing in the paper about the Bear river Bird Refuge Hiring a bunch of teenagers to work on projects for the summer. Does anybody know more about this or how someone would apply for this? I think its just minimum wage but for some kids it would be a pretty fun summer job.


----------



## 801hunter

Giving this a shot, not sure how many law enforcement agents /(ex) military ect.. are out there on this site . I am 24 and a few months out of school. I have a masters in community leadership from Westminster with my thesis looking at the need of education to homeless youth, and have a bachelors in criminal justice. I currently live in SLC but willing to relocate anywhere in or out of state really. I have been looking and applying to any and all departments looking to be hired and sponsored through the academy, however I seem to be coming up short in landing the jobs. I make it through half way or to the last interviews and just haven't been fortunate to land it. If anyone on here has advice, leads, or anything to help I would appreciate it as I am eager to start life.. Thanks


----------



## SR-1

I am 21 years old I have experience with landscaping, sprinkler repairs and installations I have also worked in a fabrication shop doing prep work for a year but recently got laid off if anyone knows of any jobs open let me know I live in brigham city and am willing to drive to cache valley, tremonton, ogden im just looking for about anything right now I can send a resume if needed thanks


----------



## bekins24

My dad recently got laid off from McKesson Corp as a hospital software implementation engineer after 20 years. He's currently looking for a job in the same field so if anyone knows of anything just shoot me a PM. Thanks!


----------



## High Desert Elk

I have read through all the posts and can honestly say that it is a tough road out there right now. One thing I have noticed, two links to some excellent job posting websites have not shown up yet. Check out:

www.indeed.com
www.simplyhired.com

I was let go from my position last month (Jan 22 to be exact) but was just offered a position today in a totally different line of work than I had been in. This new position, of course, is contingent on a background check with a start date of March 21. I am blessed in that I will be able to get back into my original field of study (Welding Engineering) as I have been trying to do so for the past 16 years since I graduated.

I can honestly testify that having faith in God the Father and his Son Jesus Christ will help anyone get through any tough times they may come across - unemployment being one of them.


----------



## VAPORPEST

I will be building a new home if any one needs a side job. I would rather help and give the work to you guys let me know.


----------



## LostLouisianian

Contact ridgetop for your electrical. You can run the wires and do some of the work with him and save $$$


----------



## Hoopermat

VAPORPEST said:


> I will be building a new home if any one needs a side job. I would rather help and give the work to you guys let me know.


Pm me if interested in your HVAC. I am a licensed contractor


----------



## RandomElk16

Hoopermat said:


> Pm me if interested in your HVAC. I am a licensed contractor


Hooper, where you located? (hooper? lol)... I need some HVAC in my basement and cant decide if I want to do it or pay.


----------



## Dunkem

*Fixing a Kenmore range*

The 15 year old kenmore range broiler burned out, I thought it would be an easy fix, but its beyond my Knowledge. Cheaper to get a new stove? or someone have the smarts to fix it? P.M. me

thanks,Dunkem.

NEVER MIND,
FIXED!!!


----------



## Hoopermat

RandomElk16 said:


> Hooper, where you located? (hooper? lol)... I need some HVAC in my basement and cant decide if I want to do it or pay.


Pm me the details.
Right now I am booked out until late Aug.


----------



## SR-1

Im looking for another job around brigham city, logan or ogden. if anybody knows anyone or any place hiring please let me know thanks.


----------



## RandomElk16

SR-1 said:


> Im looking for another job around brigham city, logan or ogden. if anybody knows anyone or any place hiring please let me know thanks.


Any certain industry you have interest or experience in?


----------



## SR-1

RandomElk16 said:


> Any certain industry you have interest or experience in?


I have mostly done landscaping/sprinkler installation and lawn care stuff. I worked on maintenance at a golf course for a while, my last job I worked at GEM buildings in brigham city its a structural steel fabrication shop I was mostly doing prep work buffing grinding, some painting or whatever else they needed.(I recently got laid off) I am willing to learn new things I am just looking for anything right now 
(preferably full time year round) I dont have much experience other than what I mentioned but I am willing to learn if I can find someone willing to train me.


----------



## Critter

If you are single or even if you are married I would be looking up Longbow. It seams like they have a pretty good turnover up where he is working in Alaska and the last post that I read where he was looking for help he said that he wants someone that is willing to learn.


----------



## Goldeneye

Hello, all! Any engineers on here?

I'm wrapping up the junior year of my civil engineering degree, and seeking a summer internship in a related field. My highest interests are in water resources and environmental engineering, but I would be very happy with any experience in a consulting or municipal environment.

I'm proficient in Microsoft Office programs and EPANET, and have some experience with MATLAB, AutoCAD and HEC-HMS as well. On top of that, I'm willing and able to learn whatever skills the job requires.

I'm an excellent communicator and a hard worker. Beginning mid-May, I will be available for full-time work and extended hours, if necessary. I am hoping to stay in the Salt Lake County area, but I would be willing to consider temporary relocation. Feel free to pm with any questions.

Thank you!


----------



## nocturnalenemy

Goldeneye said:


> Hello, all! Any engineers on here?
> 
> I'm wrapping up the junior year of my civil engineering degree, and seeking a summer internship in a related field. My highest interests are in water resources and environmental engineering, but I would be very happy with any experience in a consulting or municipal environment.
> 
> I'm proficient in Microsoft Office programs and EPANET, and have some experience with MATLAB, AutoCAD and HEC-HMS as well. On top of that, I'm willing and able to learn whatever skills the job requires.
> 
> I'm an excellent communicator and a hard worker. Beginning mid-May, I will be available for full-time work and extended hours, if necessary. I am hoping to stay in the Salt Lake County area, but I would be willing to consider temporary relocation. Feel free to pm with any questions.
> 
> Thank you!


I'm a PE at an environmental firm in Utah county. Not sure if we're going to be hiring any interns this summer, but if you wanna send me your resume I can pass it along.


----------



## Tabswan

My Handyman business is slow right now, I am looking for any projects! I am a licensed and insured Handyman here in Heber City, if you need anything done let us know. www.tradesmenpro.com


----------

